# Hubard?



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 23, 2002)

I heard some one mention hubard drills recently...not sure if this is the correctly spelling?

I have a picture in my mind of flow drills?

Is it Escrima or Modern Arnis?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 23, 2002)

You can also find it in JKD. I believe it means to tie and untie the hands.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2002)

We don't usually do it in Modern Arnis but I have done it in JKD. Basically a four count drill.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 23, 2002)

We do it in FCS as well, and I think quite a few FMA systems utilize the drill.  I also recall seeing an American Kenpo Web site that gave instruction on the drill.

In an odd coincidence, we happened to do a bit of work with it tonight, mainly helping me to break out of the drill.  Very fun.  A little painful.  Extremely valuable.  

Cthulhu


----------



## redfive (Aug 23, 2002)

You can find the hubud or hubad as my instructor spells it. In almost all filipino systems in one way or another.  He says that it meens naked, or the removal of the shirt, which when done as  the empty hand drill it, does mimic the movements. Remy tought it in a knife defence set once at  a camp. My instructor tought it as trapping hands and then would translate it to solo baston,doble baston,knive, and espada y daga. Its a great technuque, then you add in all the inserts and counters, wow look out.  Guro Inosanto also tought a version of it, and I'v trained with Doce Pares that Also teach it in a trapping hands and knife version. All the same four counts are used, but diferent systems, diferent names.

                                               Redfive


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 24, 2002)

Higot Hubad Lubad...
     In some dialects it does mean naked from the waist up.  In other dialects, it means to tie, untie, and exchange.  From my limited knowledge of FMA, I have found that so far Hubad is the basis for most of what I have learned.  Conceptually, Double Sinawalli is even a form of Hubad.  If I was just starting out in FMA, Hubad would be the first thing I wanted to learn.  Beware though, don't get so stuck in the drill that you miss out on all the Combative aspects of FMA.  Just my two cents.
                                                                              Seeker of Truth


----------



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *We do it in FCS as well, and I think quite a few FMA systems utilize the drill.  Cthulhu *




Sorry...I don't recognise FCS?

What does this stand for?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shoto Tiger _
> 
> *
> Sorry...I don't recognise FCS?
> ...



*F*ilipino *C*ombat *S*ystems, an organization founded by Guro Ray Dionaldo.  You can find more information about FCS and Guro Dionaldo at:

FCS Kali 

Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shoto Tiger _
> 
> *I heard some one mention hubard drills recently*



This is the drill that we all take turns hitting Kaith with a stick!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *This is the drill that we all take turns hitting Kaith with a stick!
> *




*???* There are _other_ types of drills?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seekeroftruth _
> 
> *Higot Hubad Lubad...
> In some dialects it does mean naked from the waist up.  In other dialects, it means to tie, untie, and exchange.
> ...



This is a good point not only in Hubad, but also for any drill in any art.  At first you strive the learn the drill so you can do it well and keep up.  This is when your are trying to keep up while more advanced students are taking shots outside the drill while keeping the flow (right Cthulhu).
After you put in enough time you start seeing things and break out of the pattern.  Too many people are "drill masters" and stay in the first phase.  All drills are meant to be broken.  We learn how to do it so we can find ways to "cheat".  In the more advanced levels it becomes the glue or structure in controlled sparring.


----------

